# Edmonton Guitar Amp Tech Recommendations



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I’m looking to get a few vintage amps serviced and looking for recommendations on technicians in Fort Mcmurray / Edmonton region.

help appreciated,
Ryan


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think Chuck at C4 is a safe bet provided he is still doing that. I've personally used his services many times.
Also, Lindsey at Edmonton Audio Works comes highly recommended.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Having made the rounds for repair with some amps in Edmonton, Chuck at C4 is the only guy I’d trust with my tube amp around here. It’s a wait with him though as he is super busy but it’s a good thing cause he is in demand.

Pricing is fair and you can be sure with Chuck if it has issues he will find and fix right or restore to spec.I had some janky repairs done by others in Edmonton before I found Chuck.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been to a few different techs around Edmonton, and Chuck at C4 Soundworks is the only guy I will ever bring my amps to.


----------



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Appreciate the feedback guys! Any recommendation for acoustic set ups and refrets?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, Doc at Stang guitars is the best.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TWRC said:


> Yep, Doc at Stang guitars is the best.


Absolutely. He performed miracles on 2 bass necks for me.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Ditto Doc. Excellent work and great to deal with.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I think Chuck at C4 is a safe bet provided he is still doing that. I've personally used his services many times.
> Also, Lindsey at Edmonton Audio Works comes highly recommended.


Lindsay retired almost a year ago.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll pitch in for both Chuck and Doc too. Both are great. For classical guitar Alfie Myers was a decent bet, but I haven't been there for years. Last time I talked to them on the phone around 2 years ago they said one of the same techs was still there that did my classical in the 80's.


----------

